# Silver in September



## wayneL (7 September 2006)

Hi folks

FYI here is an article about the seasonal tendency for Silver in September from Jake Bernsteins Newsletter

Bulls will enjoy this  

Cheers



> Seasonal Strength
> 
> The article that follows was originally written by me for
> RealMoney.com. There was a great deal of interest in it and
> ...


----------



## punani (7 September 2006)

Banking on it.


----------



## wayneL (10 September 2006)

Not such a good start so far fro silver in september.

I'm in a process of conducting my own seasonal study. Two years in the last 15 silver tanked in september. In only 6 of those 15 years was silver substantially up. One of those of course was sept 2001.

Of those years, silver made its big move from the middle of the month.

7 out of 15 years, silver went essentially sideways.

As always, we must consider the current context of the market. Those two years where siver tanked in sept, the market had made large run ups having peaked in the preceding weeks  

At this stage and based on this, I am a doubter. However, if there is a run up to be had, it will start in the next few days.

FWIW


----------



## wayneL (12 September 2006)

At $5,000 per point per contract, I just want to take this opportunity to bow down to the Stop Loss Gods.

Thank You for your existence :bowdown: Thank You!!!!!

To the trading proselytes who taught me this religion of using stops :bowdown: Thank You!!!

LOL


----------



## AiTrader (5 October 2006)

-- ouch

Still, it's looking like things might pick up for silver now. Maybe silver in september was wrong, but silver in october hmmm...

Commodities turn around so fast, its like 1 day of trading commodities is the same as one month with stocks....


----------



## Jadefox (6 October 2006)

Wayne,

Wondering which exchange you use for trading silver futures - and is there such thing as a continuous contract (avoiding opening gaps)?

I know very little about futures trading but I 'm heading in that direction and 
would be grateful for any info.

I believe silver will make a strong move up within the next 3 or 4 months.


----------



## wayneL (6 October 2006)

Jadefox said:
			
		

> Wayne,
> 
> Wondering which exchange you use for trading silver futures - and is there such thing as a continuous contract (avoiding opening gaps)?
> 
> ...




Jade,

There are three silver contracts to choose from.

SI which is a 5000oz pit traded contract traded on COMEX. There is also an electronic after hours market http://www.nymex.com/SI_spec.aspx

ZI whichich is a 5000oz fully electronic contract traded on CBOT and is 24 hr trading http://www.cbot.com/cbot/pub/cont_detail/0,3206,807+21233,00.html

CBOT also has a mini 1000oz contract (YI) which is also 24 hours. http://www.cbot.com/cbot/pub/cont_detail/0,3206,1276+14416,00.html

I use ZI for futures but SI for options (better liquidity)


----------



## RichKid (6 October 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> At $5,000 per point per contract, I just want to take this opportunity to bow down to the Stop Loss Gods.
> 
> Thank You for your existence :bowdown: Thank You!!!!!
> 
> ...




Yikes! Not pretty that....an impulsive count down in EW speak through, subdividing strongly. LOL about the stop loss cult worship, it sure saves the bacon.

Thanks for the thread Wayne, just goes to show that you need to test everything out for yourself....take it with a grain of salt so to speak.


----------



## Jadefox (10 October 2006)

Thanks for that Wayne - saved some research. Have you been able to exit at your desired stop price on the SI? As silver can be quite volatile I'm wondering
how easy/difficult it is to manage risk on these contracts.


----------



## wayneL (10 October 2006)

Jadefox said:
			
		

> Thanks for that Wayne - saved some research. Have you been able to exit at your desired stop price on the SI? As silver can be quite volatile I'm wondering
> how easy/difficult it is to manage risk on these contracts.




Silver can have quite a few ticks spread so you can expect some slippage with stop/market orders.

It depends how you want to trade. For active intraday trading, gold is a far better contract. The spread in silver will be costly.

But for longer time frames... several day swing trades and upwards, no probs.

Cheers


----------

